# Putting up Drywall



## blhowes (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm putting up a new wall, its all framed and ready for me to add the drywall. Its a relatively small job, an 8 foot section. I don't do this by trade, so I'm looking for pointers on how to hang drywall before I get started so I can get good results. I've found some helpful advice on UTube, I was wondering if anybody here's had success putting up drywall and could have any pointers.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, Bob, I've remodeled 7 houses and hung a lot of drywall. 

The first thing I'd recommend is to use screws and not nails. And use a drywall screw driver you can put in your drill or electric driver. Get the kind that has a clutch that disengages when the screw has gone in the proper amount.

Something like this:

Dimpler 16627 by Vermont American | DoItYourself.com

For a small job like what you are doing, a bucket of mud from the hardware store should be sufficient. I like old fashioned paper tape, others like the self-sticking kind (I don't because I think it can peel after a few years).

Make sure the mud is clean and uncaked. It's cheap so feel free to toss out a batch that has dried grit in it. It will save hassles of trying to smooth things.

Use a smaller trowel to spread the mud for tape application. Then use progressively larger ones to smooth it. For this size job you'll probably get the hang of it about the time you're done.

It's easy to cut drywall with a utility knife and a straightedge. Cut one side, bend the two sides away from the cut, and then cut the other side though the bend. I'm sure the video goes into all that.

I like to sand the joints with a hand sander that has a vacuum attachment. Hardware stores have them specifically for drywall. The dust is horrible otherwise.

I'm sure there are all sorts of other advice, but just do it.  It's fairly easy to fix if you mess something up.


----------



## non dignus (Dec 29, 2007)

Bob,

Use "hot mud" for the first application. There is 20 minute harden time, 40 min., 60, etc. This is the greatest thing since sliced bread. It cuts down time immensely.

Don't forget to mark your studs on floor and ceiling before placing sheets up for fastening.

Have your electrical boxes in but install outlets, switches after drywall is set. Have fun.


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2007)

Also, hang the bottom piece first, then measure the top pieces and hang it above, seam to seam.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank-you for your suggestions.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 29, 2007)

Bob:

Victor can also show you how to play the harmonica. Great guy to have handy for a number of things. 

I've done drywall too. Ken is right about how to fasten drywall to the framed wall: horizontal, not vertical. and bottom first. It's easier on the back that way, both in putting up drywall and for mudding. 

I always use two trowels, the same two no matter what. I use them for corners as well as joints. One is a six inch putty knife, and the other is a flat rectangular trowel. I'm always transferring the mud from one trowel to the other as I'm mudding the wall. I'll use the putty knife to put it on the wall and the other to smooth and level it. On the screw holes I use the bigger trowel just as a pallet for the mud. That's my way of doing things. 

Just don't play the harmonica while you're doing the sanding. That's a good way to ruin a good harmonica, and maybe not have your mind on the work at the same time.


----------

